# Mirror-List machen

## KiLLaCaT

HI @all!

ist euch aufgefallen, dass der ibiblio.org server nicht wirklich so schnell wie früher. darum gibt es ja noch die /etc/make.globals, wo man die mirrors einstellen kann, wenn man genug zeit hat, kann man sich einen schenllen mirror suchen. nun zum problem:

wenn jemand sein system neu aufstetzt, hat dieser nicht genug zeit um sich einen zu suchen. daher mein vorschlag:

warum macht denn keiner eine mirror liste?  :Question: 

MfG

jax

----------

## KiLLaCaT

OK, nachdem sich niemand gefunden hat, fang ich mal an, und stell nen guten mirror rein. er steht zwar auch auf genoo.org, aber das is ja egal

<URL>            <max. downl.>

gentoo.linux.no            34,62 KB/s

währe nett, wenn auch mal jemand anders hier was reinschreibt...

jax

----------

## Theile

Ich hab nur mal so eine Zwischenfrage:

Ich habe das Thema schon öfter verfolgt. Wie ändere ich den Mirror und wo trage ich es ein. Ich weiss es immer noch nicht. Alles sprechen von der make.globals aber das kann doch nicht sein. Das ist doch ein Fallback falls ich an der eigentlichen Konfigurationsdatei herumgespielt habe und diese nicht mehr funzt. Ich glaube die Anleitung von Gentoo hat ungefähr folgenden Wortlaut: Finger weg von der make.globals, man kann alles woanders einstellen... nur wo?

Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand die Antwort für mich die auch ich verstehe... ich kenn das aber von mir... ich brauch manchmal länger bis es geklickt hat   :Wink: 

----------

## Dimitri

Die Einstellungen von make.conf überschreiben Einstellungen aus make.globals. Also da eintragen.

Dim

----------

## Pietschy

@KiLLaCaT ... ohne deine Bemühungen jetzt schmälern zu wollen

Ich glaube nicht das eine sollche Liste die Lösung ist, den wer weis ob einer Server in 5 min immernoch den gleichen Daten-durchsatz bringt.

Mal abgesehen favorisiere ich immernoch meine 'Machts doch automatisch' Idee.

Im Ansatz bin ich da auch schon relativ weit gekommen. Ich habe als erstes prozilla gemergt und bin weg von wget gegangen. (kan man in der make.conf ändern)

prozilla besitz das feature der FTP-Mirror-Suche. Das ist ansich schön, nur dummerweise funtioniert die momentan nicht, da prozilla auf den Lycossuchdienst zugreift, den es nicht mehr gibt   :Crying or Very sad: 

Es gibt das noch ProGUI, auf der gleichen Homepage, das ist wohl ein Klick und Wech Prog das auf prozilla basiert. Da wurde das problem bereits gelöst indem man auf einern andern Dienst (filesharing.com) umgesattelt hat. Ich hab mal eine Blick in die Sourcen geworfen um prozilla evt auch diesen neuen Suchdienst begreiflich zu machen. Das Resultat sind Kopfschmerzen und sonst keine weiteren Erkenntnisse.

Falls es jemaden gibt der des Prgrammierens mächtig ist und er sich genötigt fühlt hier anzusetzten und weiterzuarbeiten, möge er es um himmelswillen tun.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Im ürbigen gleube ich, das die nidrigere ibiblio-server Geschwindigkeit nicht auf serverprobleme zurückzuführen sind sondern eher auf Bandbreitenbegrenzung. Ohne gerüchte in die Welt zu setzten zu wollen.

Ronny

----------

## lars3loff

Hallo,

um nochmal auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückzukommen, der Server der University of Twente

http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/

ist mit ca. 80 k ganz flott. Jedenfalls besser als ibiblio mit 3 k und sunsite.dk mit 5 k.

Ich bin per T-DSL verbunden, bei einem anderen Provider kann das unter Umständen schon etwas anders aussehen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

der geht wirklich schnell. ob er wirklich an die 80KB/s kommt weis ich nicht, weil ich maximal mit 38KB/s saugen kann  :Crying or Very sad: 

und nun zu prozgui: die kann man auch per konosle starten --> ersatz!! fragt sich nur noch, was ist wenn ich kein X habe, vielleicht gibts da auch was...

bye, jaxi

----------

## Novus

der ist auch nicht schlecht:

ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo

hab teilweise schon >100kb/s gezogen

gruß

Novus

----------

## Bullitt

der Server in twente geht ab wie Schmidts Katze . . .   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

ibiblio.org -> max. 5kb

ftp.snt.utwente.nl -> 88kb   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

^^

Bullitt

PS: Wie kann ich mehrere Server in die Mirror-List packen ? ? Im Moment steht folgendes in meiner make.conf:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"
```

jetzt innerhalb der "" die Server-URL's mit nem ";" trennen ? ? quasi so:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="Server1;Server2"
```

Oder wie oder wat ? ?

----------

## simon

Ich interpretiere den Eintrag in der make.conf folgendermassen:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="<your_mirror_here> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"
```

also

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="Server1 Server2 Server3"
```

Mir ist beim runterladen der kde-Source allerdings aufgefallen, dass emerge nicht die folgenden Server aus der Liste verwendet, falls die Datei nicht auf dem einen Server liegt. Aber vielleicht liegt das ja an meiner falschen (?) Schreibweise.

Verwende ich nur den etwas langsamen ibiblio, auf dem die kde-packages auch noch nicht liegen (im gentoo-Verzeichnis zumindest), dann greift emerge serwohl auf eine alternative Location zu.

Simon

----------

## Headhunter123

Schock deine Eltern, lies ein Buch (in diesem Fall man prozilla)

```

FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

```

Toll ! Mirrorsearch ist weg   :Razz: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Toll ! Mirrorsearch ist weg

  meinst du das feature von prozilla oder das von emerge?

@ simon: ich hoffe du hast in deiner make.conf das "<your_mirror_here>" rausgeloescht  :Wink: 

btw: ich benutze 1 gentoo_mirror und prozilla und bei mir laet er meistens vom GENTOO_MIRROR.

bye, jaxi

----------

## Headhunter123

Natürlich nur die FTP Suche vom emerge   :Wink: 

----------

## Tantive

Ihr könnt Euch ja mal mirrorselect anschauen:

app-admin/mirrorselect

Grüsse

TaT

----------

